# ASK: CBS HD Feed



## julesism (Feb 25, 2004)

Sorry if this isn't quite in the right topic, but I have a question regarding the CBS HD Feeds. I have an 811 and my 2nd dish was installed this morning. I live in the Dallas DMA where the CBS affliate is O&O. By reading what I see on the EKB: HDTV Page, I qualify for the CBS HD Feed.

_Available to viewers in a CBS white area or within a CBS O&O market. Activation upon request, limit 1.
CBS O&O's are NY, LA, Chicago, Philadelphia, San Francisco, Boston, Detroit, Dallas, Miami, Minneapolis, Denver, Pittsburgh, Baltimore, Salt Lake City, Austin, Green Bay._

I have called DishNet twice. The 1st time, the rep said she could not check because the work order was still open and could not access my account.  The 2nd time the rep said I did not qualify. 

So, can I get this channel or not, and if so, who can I talk to ?

Thanks.


----------



## styxfix (Aug 7, 2002)

Call DISH again and go to tech support. They have a better idea on what to do to get CBS-HD. Unless a CBS station in a nearby DMA claims that you're also in their viewing area, you should not have a problem.


----------



## julesism (Feb 25, 2004)

I called a 3rd time and referred to this page:

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/programming/locals/cbshd/index.shtml

I didn't get anywhere with the rep. Is anyone getting CBS HD that is in an O&O market ?

I also sent an email to [email protected]


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Like styxfix said to get CBS-HD you MUST select option 3 technical support. If youb qualify they are the only ones that can help you.


----------



## julesism (Feb 25, 2004)

ok, I called a 4th time and went to Tech Support like you said styfix. I was told because I should be able to receive my local CBS OTA in HD, I did not qualify. 

This is rediculous. This website, dishnetwork.com, and yall say I qualify. Everytime I call, I hit a brick wall.  HELP!


----------



## NightRyder (Jan 29, 2004)

You swear Dish CS couldn't get worse and they still find ways to prove you wrong. :nono2: The DNSC installer who came out and upgraded my equipment spent 15 minutes on the phone arguing before they would activate my CBS-HD and I live in a genuine white area and subscribe to distants. After all that, they then tried to charge me $1.50 a month when it should have been free! 

They win awards for this abuse?  



NightRyder


----------



## julesism (Feb 25, 2004)

ok, feeling brave, i called one more time and actually got someone who was very nice and gave me some info. here is the scoop so tell me if this makes sense or if I should continue fighting to get it added today:

I live in SE Collin Co, Lavon Tx to be exact. He told me the problem is because evidently I can receive a signal (a VERY weak analog signal) from KXII-TV Ch.12 in Sherman. I need to contact them and have KXII submit a wavier so I can receive CBS-HD.

Does this make sense ? I tried tuning into analog Ch.12 and I get nothing, but my antenna is pointed SW at Cedar Hill (transmission site for DFW TV) and Sherman is N.
Why in the world did it take 6 calls with 6 reps to get some real info ?!?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

That certainly sounds possible. In Denver, people on the north side of town have to get a waiver from the Cheyenne Wyoming CBS station (90+ miles north), even though Denver is an O&O market because north Denver is in the Grade B coverage area of Cheyenne. People on the south side of town have to get a waiver from the Colorado Springs CBS station (70 miles south) for the same reason. Neither station has had any qualms about granting the waivers yet for Denver residents. 

Just call the station up and ask. Likely, they'll grant the waiver when you explain the situation to them.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

julesism said:


> Does this make sense ? I tried tuning into analog Ch.12 and I get nothing, but my antenna is pointed SW at Cedar Hill (transmission site for DFW TV) and Sherman is N.Why in the world did it take 6 calls with 6 reps to get some real info ?!?


I agree with Mark that's it's certainly not an impossibility.


----------



## julesism (Feb 25, 2004)

yea, i emailed and called the station. got a response from a sales mgr who said he fwd'd my question to the GM. I also left a VM for the GM.

Just curious, how long does this wavier process usually take ? I'm going to assume weeks.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

julesism said:


> yea, i emailed and called the station. got a response from a sales mgr who said he fwd'd my question to the GM. I also left a VM for the GM.
> 
> Just curious, how long does this wavier process usually take ? I'm going to assume weeks.


The Chief engineer usually has the waiver authority. He's the one to talk to. Dish has little control over this...mostly upto the stations. I have been thru the process...I had two stations to request a "HD-Specific" waiver from. I have the E* fax number to send this to if your approved.

Jason


----------



## DJ Rob (Jul 24, 2003)

Make sure the station in their waiver has your EXACT name and address that is listed on your account. 
My HD waiver got denied by Dish because the station had my correct name and address but left one number off in my apartment number.

It ended up taking a week and involving the executive office to get that straightened out.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Good point Rob...

Rob is absolutely correct.

Name of residence
Name on your E* account
Address, hopefully you didn't "move" and your 811 lives in the correct DMA?
Phone number on your E* account


----------



## julesism (Feb 25, 2004)

thanks for the info. I'll make sure I give the correct info. I have the E* fax number too. The last rep. that i talked to gave it to me  And no, I haven't "moved"


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

Why don't they put CBS-HD East/West on 119 or 110?? Why require a separate dish for it?? It is ridiculous.


----------



## Bobby94928 (May 12, 2003)

Link said:


> Why don't they put CBS-HD East/West on 119 or 110?? Why require a separate dish for it?? It is ridiculous.


No, it is not ridiculous. In the large view, very few actually qualify for CBS-HD. If you think about it, we as HD owners are still very small in numbers when you look at 10 million subscribers. 110 and 119 are Conus satellites. Why waste the transponder space for very few viewers.


----------



## jimpat (Nov 15, 2003)

You did not say, so I have to ask. Did you signup for Dish HD? You will not get the
CBSHD unless you pay for the HD programing.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

jimpat said:


> You did not say, so I have to ask. Did you signup for Dish HD? You will not get the
> CBSHD unless you pay for the HD programing.


WRONG..Getting CBS-HD has absolutely nothing to do with subing to the HD programing package.


----------



## Bobby94928 (May 12, 2003)

jimpat said:


> You did not say, so I have to ask. Did you signup for Dish HD? You will not get the
> CBSHD unless you pay for the HD programing.


You do NOT need to subscribe to Dish Hd programming to get CBS-HD. You simply need to subscribe to your locals AND meet the CBS-HD eligiblility requirements to get them. I've had CBS-HD since it was first available, long before there WAS an HD Pack.


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

Unless subscribing to your local is a new requirement you dont even need to do that (i dont and receieve CBSHD)...Just be in an OO market without any other fringe station 'claming' you can recieve them and you are all set.


----------



## Bobby94928 (May 12, 2003)

Paradox-sj said:


> Unless subscribing to your local is a new requirement you dont even need to do that (i dont and receieve CBSHD)...Just be in an OO market without any other fringe station 'claming' you can recieve them and you are all set.


Actually, you're correct. But if you don't subscribe to locals CBS-HD costs you $1.50 a month, other wise it's free.


----------



## ckendall (Dec 10, 2004)

Do I have to have another Dish already aimed at the right bird to get CBS-HD (I currently only get 110 and 119) or will Dish have to install another dish for me to get CBS-HD?


----------



## Bobby94928 (May 12, 2003)

You need a Dish 300 or 500 aimed at 61.5 or 148. Dish will install that dish for free based on the fact that you have a local channel on one of them. That is, provided you are subscribed to locals. You seem to qualify for CBS-HD provided that you don't have a neighboting DMA that causes a problem. When you order that extra dish, do NOT tell them you are geting it for CBS-HD, just that extra channel.


----------



## julesism (Feb 25, 2004)

just thought i'd let everyone know that I got everything resolved  an E* rep. called this evening and we got CBS-HD West turned on  He also answered alot of other questions I had. I was very impressed.

Thank you so much!


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Jules... It's interesting that the rep went ahead and activated CBS-HD before you got the waiver. I like in Allen and 2 years ago I had to go through the same nonsense with the Sherman station. However, I submitted the waiver through Dish and I believe after 45 days, if the station hasn't responded, the waiver is considered approved. I did have to wait the 45 days though. Congrats on not having to wait.


----------



## julesism (Feb 25, 2004)

i sent an email to [email protected]*
i bet that's what helped me out


----------

